# Felling The Easy Way (and fun way)



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2012)

JMC started a thread about splitting a large oak in order to mill it, which reminded me of this video I made 3 years ago when I had hung a sycamore up in a large oak, and did not have the courage (or lack of brains) to try and drop the oak and get out of the way before getting crushed. So I combined several exploding targets into a welding rod tube . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 31, 2012)

I should send you some Rep just for making that video


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 31, 2012)

Must be a Texas thing. A buddy and I did something similar to take down a bunch of hackberries once.


----------



## rockb (Mar 31, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Must be a Texas thing. A buddy and I did something similar to take down a bunch of hackberries once.



Soooo....what's the story on the exploding targets? and where can I get some!! : ) Not sure if they're available here in Calif......


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 31, 2012)

Kevin said:


> JMC started a thread about splitting a large oak in order to mill it, which reminded me of this video I made 3 years ago when I had hung a sycamore up in a large oak, and did not have the courage (or lack of brains) to try and drop the oak and get out of the way before getting crushed. So I combined several exploding targets into a welding rod tube . . . . .


----------



## JMC (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that there is Redneck loggoin at it best.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 1, 2012)

Too funny. Thanks for posting that. I think my favourite part was the laughter when you realized how much louder the second detonation was. Classic logging.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy Smokes!

I can't believe I missed this one!
You rock, Kev!


----------



## brown down (Apr 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> JMC started a thread about splitting a large oak in order to mill it, which reminded me of this video I made 3 years ago when I had hung a sycamore up in a large oak, and did not have the courage (or lack of brains) to try and drop the oak and get out of the way before getting crushed. So I combined several exploding targets into a welding rod tube . . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Eric copied my idea lol.






150 pounds! That sure didn't look like 150 pounds I did the same thing with 2.5 pounds and 1 pound. The difference is I used a shaped charge (plastic welding tube)


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2015)

I was waiting for that tree to shoot straight up into the air.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2015)

The slow mo was cool. He's luck he didn't get hit with shrapnel from the tree.


----------

